# Camo cord at Walmart



## crawcord165 (Jul 18, 2014)

If y'all haven't discovered this hidden gem in the boating section then go check it out! Around where all the boating accessories are, there are a few pegs or rope and usually you can find some camo cord. 50 ft for 3.86...this stuff is not "550 cord" but it's dang close and the pattern is awesome!


----------

